# Looking to buy a Serpent 25. Who has Stock?



## Tockit (24/10/16)

any one have stocke of the above mentioned item? Preferably in black? else SS will do aswell


----------



## acorn (24/10/16)

Tockit said:


> any one have stocke of the above mentioned item? Preferably in black? else SS will do aswell


@Mari 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-inn-rdtas-now-available.t30064/


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

acorn said:


> @Mari
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-inn-rdtas-now-available.t30064/



Thanks for the heads up acorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (24/10/16)

Can't find it on their site.


----------



## acorn (24/10/16)

Q-Ball said:


> Can't find it on their site.


 Noted it as well, maybe not loaded yet although it was posted on Thursday, maybe send @Mari a PM or E-mail (E-mail adress on thread)


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

@Q-Ball , try now. could hav been because i added it to my cart and they only have one in stock.


----------



## acorn (24/10/16)

Q-Ball said:


> Can't find it on their site.


 
Try this link:
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta/

*Edit: Shows only 1 Black left, Silver still in stock


----------



## Q-Ball (24/10/16)

acorn said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta/




Got it thanks


----------

